# Ot- Steelers New Recruits!!!!!!!!!!



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

WE ARE LORD OF THE RINGS!:thumbsup: GOT 6?? WE DO!  STAIRWAY TO 7! GO STEELERS!!!!!!:hat:

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k177/Jean1982/Steelers/15459-SuperSteelers_w.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3162/2608310974_ddbe6833a5.jpg

I WILL BE PAINTING MY NEW IRONMAN MODEL KIT LIKE THIS WHEN IT COMES OUT:woohoo: SORRY TO THE PART OF THE GANG HERE WHO DON'T LIKE THE STEELERS BUT WE ARE # 1............LATER..........RHINO!!!! :devil:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Way to go Steelers !..........Good show Rhino, can't wait to see it when done.


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

where's the ref ???? .....ha ha


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Yes Rhino congrats on your Steelers. I've been a Jets fan for 36 years and one day (maybe) I'll get to se my team play on SB Sunday. I have to say I've never seen a fan base like the Steelers. Wherever they go the stadium is a least a 3rd full with Black & Gold. When they were at the Meadowlands last year they were the 80% majority and I have to say a pretty cool fun bunch. Ahem.... we won that game in OT by the way.


----------

